# 3 choses: des virus sur mac? un equivalent de pdf lab? mon ordinateur est lent



## val83 (25 Mai 2008)

bonjour

mon ordinateur (mac book pro 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM)
patine un peu en ce moment, pensez vous qu il a pu avoir un virus? comme mac devient de plus en plus utilisé peut être y a t il des virus sur mac?
Mon ordinateur ne devrait pas etre lent etant donne le processeur qu il a

Par ailleurs, savez vous s il existe un logiciel qui fait la meme chose que pdf lab( je cherche à associer differents fichier pdf) car pdf lab ne marche pas sur mon ordinateur, et en plus il plante tout jamais vu ca sur mon mac,  j ai ete oblige de leteindre de force pour pouvoir me servir de mon ordi.

merci pour votre aide

valerie


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

bonjour 

Il faudrait sans doute commencer par redresser l'OS et le nettoyer

(tu ne le nommes pas)

En passant , il est preferable de poser une question par sujet 
ou mieux  poser chaque question dans un sujet l'abordant déjà 
( et il ya)

Allez je balance l'usuel

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe toutes les mises à jour, permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer  les fichiers  plist de l'appli dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur  et les caches de l'appli dans la session,
relancer
selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2008)

bonjour,

tu tombe bien j'ai cherché un logiciel pour faire ça ce matin...
CombinePDFs
freeware, il permet de combiner plusieurs pdfs, de changer l"ordre des pages à souhait, d'insérer des pages à n'importe quel endroit du document...

http://www.monkeybreadsoftware.de/Freeware/CombinePDFs-download.shtml


----------



## val83 (26 Mai 2008)

ok merci!!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2008)

Heu... Réveil !  

Vous êtes sur Leopard donc Aperçu 4.  

Au besoin un petit processus automator pour accélérer tout cela.


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

si un ptit soft le fait, je vois pas pourquoi j'irai m'emmerder à faire un process automator...

dans ce cas là, imovie convertit les vidéos dans pleins de formats et c'est pour ça que je n'utilise que ça...
dans ce cas là, safari est le navigateur dédié donc je n'utilise que ça...
dans ce cas là, je reste sous windows afin d'être un mouton qui n'évolue pas


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> si un ptit soft le fait, je vois pas pourquoi j'irai m'emmerder à faire un process automator...
> 
> dans ce cas là, imovie convertit les vidéos dans pleins de formats et c'est pour ça que je n'utilise que ça...
> dans ce cas là, safari est le navigateur dédié donc je n'utilise que ça...
> dans ce cas là, je reste sous windows afin d'être un mouton qui n'évolue pas



Blablabla... :mouais: 

Sur Leopard, le "ptit soft" qui le fait, c'est Aperçu 4.

Evoluer, c'est aussi apprendre à se servir des outils à sa disposition, en l'occurrence Aperçu et Automator (optionnel dans ce cas).

Tu n'évolue pas. Tu es le singe qui imite l'Homme.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je répondais surtout pour informer Val83 des possibilités de son OS qu'elle semblait ignorer.

Et puis, ne s'emm.... que les ignares. Des processus et applications Automator, on en trouve plein sur ces pages, prêts à l'emploi et qui constituent aussi des exemples pratiques pour répondre à ses propres besoins. Car l'évolution ce n'est pas l'imitation, c'est surtout la capacité de s'adapter.


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu n'évolue pas. Tu es le singe qui imite l'Homme.



Je te pris de rester correct...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, je répondais surtout pour informer Val83 des possibilités de son OS qu'elle semblait ignorer.



J'ai proposé une solution complète à Val83, toi t'as juste dis "apercu 4 et un process automator" donc je ne pense pas que tu l'ai informé à vrai dire par rapport à une demande qui se voulait simple et concise!



Moonwalker a dit:


> Car l'évolution ce n'est pas l'imitation, c'est surtout la capacité de s'adapter.



Si t'avais bien lu le topic, j'ai trouvé le soft le matin même donc je lui ai fais part de mon expérience à chaud...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Evoluer, c'est aussi apprendre à se servir des outils à sa disposition.



Evoluer c'est aussi être un peu moins imbu de sa personne... et arrêter de se persuader qu'on est dans le vrai absolu et que les autres sont tous des c*** parce qu'ils n'utilisent pas "apercu 4 avec automator". 
A la différence de toi, j'ai parler pour ma personne en disant que "j'allais pas m'emmerder à..."...
Je me sers des outils à ma disposition en allant chercher ce soft sur le net...


Que tu sois plus calé sur le sujet, que tu saches le faire d'une autre manière sans un soft complémentaire est une chose.
Que tu sois désagréable et que tu me manques de respect en est une autre!

Finalement, moi j'ai peut être plus évolué que toi puisque j'ai pas eu besoin de te traiter de "singe" pour m'exprimer et amener mes arguments...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2008)

T'es un grave... 

Tu es le seul qui s'échauffe sur un sujet banal.

J'ai cité Aperçu 4 et Automator, avec un clin d'oeil, je n'ai donné aucun avis sur ton post ni sur le logiciel que tu signalais. C'est toi qui t'emballes tout seul par la suite.

Les conclusions que tu tires de mes posts n'engagent que toi.

Les mots que tu emplois, "c..." "emm..." semblent te correspondre sans doute très bien, au point de te définir. Alors du respect... avant d'en exiger...


----------



## brucetp (27 Mai 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es un grave...
> 
> Tu es le seul qui s'échauffe sur un sujet banal.
> 
> ...



Assumes un peu ce que tu dis plus haut et ne te plains pas que j'y réponde après...

Concernant le ton de ma réponse, certaines de tes remarques étaient déplacés. Je ne pense pas  "m'échauffer", on ne se connait pas donc j'estime que le minimum c'est d'être "cool" comme tu le serais avec quelqu'un dans la rue... Je ne pense pas que tu le traiterai de "singe" ou de "grave"...
Enfin, on doit certainement pas avoir la même façon de penser...de réagir... et de communiquer...


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2008)

on se calme et on boit frais


----------

